# Noob questions about tank setup



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

I am a planted tank guy, but I recently got interested in keeping a saltwater tank at home and while i know many people recommend starting big, I only have a 20 gallon high to spare at the moment. My tank is currently cycling, so im not going to put anything inside it anytime soon.

I plan on keeping a pair of clowns (ocellaris), and perhaps a leather and some zoas or xenia. Although I may do a macroalgae setup instead if that is optimal for my setup (thats my planted tank side speaking).

What flow rate (GPH) would you recommend for my tank size and coral preferences?

What fish would you also recommend besides ocellaris? I jokingly think I may saltwater acclimate mollies and see how they do for a bit.

Any other advice would help!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I would recommend getting a smaller powerhead and a HOB filter like an aquaclear that you can convert into a makeshift refugium. That should give you more than enough flow in a 20gal especially if you plan on keeping soft corals only. Xenia, leathers, zoas and mushrooms would all work well.


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Kooka said:


> I would recommend getting a smaller powerhead and a HOB filter like an aquaclear that you can convert into a makeshift refugium. That should give you more than enough flow in a 20gal especially if you plan on keeping soft corals only. Xenia, leathers, zoas and mushrooms would all work well.


I have a decent HOB filter I can use for my setup, however I dont know what kind of powerhead to get. Most of what i see have really high turnovers for my tank size (600-800gph as an example), and im not sure whether thats suitable for my tank size.

Any recommended brands?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I would look into either a pair of Koralia nanos or a controllable powerhead like a jebao wp10. I used both on smaller tanks and they work perfectly. I especially liked the wp10 as it has a wave making function.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

For a 20 gallon, you can easily do a nano fish set up. Just getting the nano fish is tough. I kept a 5 gallon salt tank with about 20 fish in it, all under 1/2”. I also had a pair of clowns until they grew and I moved them to another tank.
The trick is weekly 75% water changes. In your case maybe weekly 40% water changes.
There are lots of fish that would be happy in a 20.
A macro algae set up would be good, too.
I actually had an elegance in my 5 gallon that was very happy and grew like crazy.
Look at small snails, like bumblebee snails, sexy shrimp, bumblebee shrimp, pedersons shrimp.
For fish, mollies would be fun. There’s a couple people on the forum here selling this really cool brackish nano fish that’s metallic colours. Can’t remember the name, but I’m sure someone will post. I know Cica has some.
Banded cave goby.
Fire goby.
Any aeliopsis
Trimma gobies
Maybe a possum wrasse?
Check Live Aquaria for names. They have a whole nano section.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Crayon said:


> ............... There's a couple people on the forum here selling this really cool brackish nano fish that's metallic colours. Can't remember the name, but I'm sure someone will post. I know Cica has some.
> .........


They are called blue back blue eyes rainbow fish. I don't have them anymore. If you are interested, you can contact dave pauls, he's a nice guy. His sale thread is here
www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=289410


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Wow they do look pretty, thanks for the info! I am going to hold off on adding any fish for a while until my tank is good to go (although the temptation is there!). Looks like there is good selection of fish for a 20g

Another question I have is adding live rock to my system. Most of what i read online state that I need to cure live rock before adding (im assuming when purchased dry). I am wondering if there is any process to adding mature live rock from another system to mine. Can i just dunk the rock into my tank, if salinity and temperatures are identical?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Live rock is not live if it’s been cured. Curing is pretty much the process of annihilating the s**t out of it to eliminate any potentially bad (and good) hitch hikers. It’s a process some people do if they know there has been aptasia or majano or something they don’t want in their tank on the rock and they want to get rid of the pests.
If you know where the rock is from and trust their system, then a seeded live rock can provide a huge amount of life and be very beneficial.
It’s a one way street though. Once the rock is in the tank, anything on that rock is also in the tank....forever.
Or until you break down the tank.


----------



## pulau (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't have any Ecotech wavemakers but I found this site to be handy in estimating flow rate: https://ecotechmarine.com/vortech-flow-calculator


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

xenos369 said:


> I am wondering if there is any process to adding mature live rock from another system to mine. Can i just dunk the rock into my tank, if salinity and temperatures are identical?


To answer your direct question, I would take the rock, with some old tank water in a bucket, and give it a good shake to release any debris or loose crap off the rock in the bucket so you aren't adding any more dirt to your tank.
If you can, bring the rock home in water, submerged and then get it into the new water and into the tank before it looses too much temperature. I don't think it's necessary to float or acclimate the rock, unless you have some thoughts that there might be snails, crabs or fish in the rock. In which case, you would want to take more care.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, and if you're looking for macro algae.......
https://www.live-plants.com/

Just need to get it across the border........


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a ton Crayon! Your advice really helps!

I got my hands on some Caulerpa and Chaeto and I tossed them in my tank. Im not sure if they will survive, but I can always get more afterwards (plus they were free!).

I also got some zoa and palythoa polyps with some live rock, and they actually look quite nice under my budget lighting! I know zoas are quite tough, but I'm still hoping they will last, lol.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.reef2rainforest.com/2018/02/01/coral-excerpt-stocking-a-pico-reef/


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

OK i added some toadstool frags and they are looking great! My zoas are consistently open, and im starting to see some little critters in my tank (along with a bristleworm, uh oh). Caulerpa is growing as well  

I also have this little guy that tagged along, Im not entirely sure what this bivalve is or what its requirements are.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

xenos369 said:


> I also have this little guy that tagged along, Im not entirely sure what this bivalve is or what its requirements are.


Yup, a clam or bivalve type mollusk. Nothing special to do. It is growing and will just collect particles out of the water. If you can position it so that it gets gentle flow, it helps to have more water pass over them. Any fine food for filter feeders will help, but I don't worry to much about feeding them directly or anything.
Btw, fire worms are good, as long as they don't get out of control.
Some fish eat them, but not in a 20 gallon. Well....maybe basslets.
They feed on detritus in the sand bed so it's ok to have a few. If they start showing up everywhere, then you have an issue. Worm traps help if population control is needed. Or they start to get too big.


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Yup, a clam or bivalve type mollusk. Nothing special to do. It is growing and will just collect particles out of the water. If you can position it so that it gets gentle flow, it helps to have more water pass over them. Any fine food for filter feeders will help, but I don't worry to much about feeding them directly or anything.
> Btw, fire worms are good, as long as they don't get out of control.
> Some fish eat them, but not in a 20 gallon. Well....maybe basslets.
> They feed on detritus in the sand bed so it's ok to have a few. If they start showing up everywhere, then you have an issue. Worm traps help if population control is needed. Or they start to get too big.


Im also noticing some really tiny fanworm/feather duster type animals in my tank. They are a bit too small for me to get a picture, but I definitely see 4-5 of them. I think they are quite cool, but do these little hitchhikers need a supplemental feeding, or can they passively filter organics from water column? I have a leftover bottle of phyto i used for my brine shrimp hatchery, that i could use for these guys (and bivalves).

Also would toadstools and zoas benefit from ocassional phyto additions?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

xenos369 said:


> Im also noticing some really tiny fanworm/feather duster type animals in my tank. They are a bit too small for me to get a picture, but I definitely see 4-5 of them. I think they are quite cool, but do these little hitchhikers need a supplemental feeding, or can they passively filter organics from water column? I have a leftover bottle of phyto i used for my brine shrimp hatchery, that i could use for these guys (and bivalves).
> 
> Also would toadstools and zoas benefit from ocassional phyto additions?


Feed your corals fish poop.&#128032;&#128031;&#128033;
Honestly, they do just fine with the waste from your fishes and good lighting. The feather dusters might like a little phyto and some people do supplement their corals with things like Reef roids, Coral Snow, oyster feast. There are lots of choices.
I am sort of in the supplemental feeding group, but it's because I feed my nps tank heavily and it's connected to my other tanks, so they all benefit.

If you do decide to feed, just do a little and probably try to do it towards the end of the evening when the coral feelers are out. Start with once a week and see what happens.


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the info Crayon! It helps a lot!

I have always wanted to add an anemone to my tank (BTA in particular), and I read that I should wait for my tank to mature (minimum 6 months) before adding. I am wondering though, since I am using water and rock from an already mature system i trust, can that period be shortened? I'm not going to take risky shortcuts, but I am just wondering if the alternative is viable.

Also, would BTA stings be a danger to zoas/xenias/toadstool leathers?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

xenos369 said:


> Thanks for all the info Crayon! It helps a lot!
> 
> I have always wanted to add an anemone to my tank (BTA in particular), and I read that I should wait for my tank to mature (minimum 6 months) before adding. I am wondering though, since I am using water and rock from an already mature system i trust, can that period be shortened? I'm not going to take risky shortcuts, but I am just wondering if the alternative is viable.
> 
> Also, would BTA stings be a danger to zoas/xenias/toadstool leathers?


I would wait. You might be able to add a BTA now and not have an issue, but why risk it.

In terms of stinging, yes, they will sting corals. Many of us have added anemones to our systems and they stayed put never moved.
And then one day, my BTA went on walk about. Stung everything in its path. Produced 6 babies in less than a month and they started going on walk about too. I had coral destruction daily.
So I walked them right out of my system.
Now, all I have is a rock flower anemone and it never moves.


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Well BTA/LTA's are off my list then! I like the wavy soft tentacle look, but I guess Leathers/Xenia/Cespitularia can be a good substitute. I thought of rock anemones or mini carpet anemones, but i guess i will wait and see how my tank starts to look in a few months.

Now my tank is swarming with life! I am starting to notice this black slime growing between some rocks,is it some kind of algae? It is in a weird angle, so it is difficult to get a very clear picture


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

I got my hands on a really cool looking pistol shrimp! It is tiny, about 1cm from claw to tail and is transparent. Anyone know what species this is? 

Its a little hard to see in the photo


----------

